# Happy animals in St. Louis Zoo



## Dao (Nov 1, 2010)

Took my daughter to the St. Louis Zoo last Sat. (Boo at the Zoo event) and took few photos with the happy animals there!

#1 A Happy Female House Sparrow







#2 A Happy King Eider






#3 A Happy Gentoo Penguin.






#4 A Happy Black Bear






#5 A Happy cow


----------



## Mbnmac (Nov 1, 2010)

That is one happy cow.

You've managed to get great sharp images, looks like you had fun


----------



## Dao (Nov 1, 2010)

Mbnmac said:


> That is one happy cow.
> 
> You've managed to get great sharp images, looks like you had fun



Thanks!

LOL  yes a happy photographer as well.


----------



## Markw (Nov 2, 2010)

I really love the one of the Penguin and the Bear.  Im thinking I will head out to the zoo soon as well.  What lens did you use to shoot these?

Mark


----------



## Dao (Nov 2, 2010)

Markw said:


> I really love the one of the Penguin and the Bear.  Im thinking I will head out to the zoo soon as well.  What lens did you use to shoot these?
> 
> Mark




Thanks Mark!


100mm f/2.8 lens for the Sparrow, Bear and the cow (outdoor shots with flash point to the bear and cow). 50mm f/1.4 lens for the Penguin and King Eider (indoor shots with bounced flash).


----------

